# Back From Surgery



## 143Angel (Jun 4, 2001)

I went into surgery for a Hysterectomy and bladder sling last Friday. Well woke up from it and was told I got to keep my ovaries and the hyst surgery went well, but that I now had two extra holes in my bladder (by accident). So now I have to have a cathider and bag where ever I go, which ant very far. Having trouble eating anything. I especially don't want to smell my food. Just want all bland and not really that, no appatite at all.Today has been better, getting alitter stronger. But it is weird not being allowed to do anything. Alot of family keeps coming by daily cleaning and making sure I am ok. I am blessed.  They did find out I had andeomyosis and that my uterus was flipped so much and sideways. I can't figure out what I have done to have that. Got 4 kids, maybe that is it.Take care everyone!







Donna


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

Donna, glad to see that your family is there for support... Let them spoil you a bit!Glad to see that everything went well - I wrote it in another message that you posted







. Take good care of yourself and take it one day at a time...Nat


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Donna,Glad to hear you got through the surgery and are now at home recovering.make sure you take it really easy and let that family of yours spoil you rotten for a bit!







Heres hoping for a speedy recovery,Clair


----------

